# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  HatsuneMiku01's drawings :3

## HatsuneMiku01

eh, well I've been drawing anime for around 2 years, and whatever, I can post some of my older ones, but I don't have any of the newer ones uploaded to my computer yet.. aisaka.jpghachune.jpglen.jpgmeiko.jpgmiku.jpg All of these are at least 1 year old, and are far from my best, but there you have it ^ ^ I mostly draw vocaloid, but I've drawn many other animes, plus the Legend of Zelda xD I shall upload more later :3

----------


## Missqu

Good work vocaloids fan. I'm waiting for rest. :]

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

Here are a few more, still mostly old.. but yeah :3
mikux.jpg
rin and len.jpg
rin len angel.jpg
rinx.jpg
sakura miku.jpg

Also, I write stories, and just recently uploaded the first part of my newest one to Wattpad, so if you feel like checking it out, the link to my profile is Amber Maillet (HatsuneMikuFan01) - Wattpad c:

----------


## Missqu

On this second image I can notice her hand is too small. Practice eyes spacing more it looks weird to me. :E

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

yeah i know e-e back then I was horrible at scaling things, so when I tried to draw them, I'd end up with something too small, but it was too frustrating to try to fix it, but my newer ones are better ^ ^

----------


## Missqu

Heh... I've got same problems with anatomy. I usually do no have sucha a motivation to fix my sketch or even make a new one. Lazy person I'm :/ No skillz but I like this so much :} I've need more  :Oh noes:  You draw better than me but still I know something about anatomy (especially If we're talking about manga characters anatomy  :tongue2: ). That's why keep it up.

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

ahah, yeah, I try to get better xD but sometimes I just look at it and say awh what the heck, it's good enough xD

therefore, I think I shall add a few more of these such failures xD

teto.jpg

tohru.jpg

Which unfortunately ends the ones I currently have uploaded to my laptop. I have a lot more recent ones, I have just to take pics and upload, whether I do or not (^_^") but I'll try  ::D:

----------


## Missqu

The way how you painting is too damn nice;O

----------

